
The Most Valuable Companies of All Time - bane
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/most-valuable-companies-all-time/
======
thatsheelpatel
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/uhenergy/2017/06/21/how-much-
is...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/uhenergy/2017/06/21/how-much-is-saudi-
aramco-worth-it-depends-on-the-countrys-institutions/#324f05de7b83)

This article from June 2017 seems to indicate that Saudi Aramco's IPO next
year may be as low as 500 billion, while the Saudis are aiming as high as 2
trillion. So I'm a little skeptical of that 4.4 trillion dollar valuation in
2010 even accounting for inflation. Can anyone shed some light on this
discrepancy?

Also, why isn't it in the infographic with the other modern companies? That's
strange!

~~~
bane
Companies don't have to make 100% of their shares public.

